

“Did we just rip off Marco Arment and The Magazine?” - mijustin
http://www.marco.org/2013/03/02/type-engine

======
barkingcat
I would like to call out Marco for evaluating this app not based on the
content (which he said in his blog post as being the most important) and not
on actual use, but only on brief images, screenshots, and feature descriptions
that have no bearing on the actual "newmagazines" that might use this
platform. If you want to criticise it at least find something actual to
critique.

I think Marco just had a knee jerk reaction, and he is entitled to his own
opinions, but I would think he would give users of and publishers on this
platform a chance before slamming it.

~~~
sprobertson
It seems like he's critiquing the UI which is the core of their product - they
have nothing to do with content. And by saying that content is more important
he's saying that they are taking the wrong marketing approach to get people to
use their pretty looking app that he basically designed. It is a bit funny
that it ends up as a publicity opportunity for them though.

------
norswap
This makes about as much sense as asking "Did the Boston Herald rip off the
New York Times?". That's for the concept. Or else, it's about similarity in
typography, which is an even worse cause of complaint.

------
DanielGenser
Hey guys, I'm one of the co-founders of TypeEngine. Been a bit of a whirlwind
evening/morning, for sure.

Just want to put it out there that we can't agree more with Marco, in that
great content _is_ what it's about. We're proud that TypeEngine will give
indie writers and publishers the chance to showcase their work in their own
app (that they own).

P.S. TypeEngine publishers have full control over the typographic, color, and
branding properties of their app – no need for red links if you don't want
'em. :-)

------
nameiscarl
So TypeEngine (a company I didn't know existed) got free publicity from Arment
himself ?

Pretty clever...

------
zaidrahman
What these platforms are trying to insinuate is that — the iPad can become a
platform like Wordpress.com! "Create a blog in minutes" is the equivalent of
"create a magazine app in minutes" here.

